# Artisan vs. Craftsman



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Hey Jocks:
I've been thinking about something, and thought I would get some input.

Most of us living in the USA, live, work, and sell our works, to a culture where the terms "craft" and "art" has become widely used, with variations as to the definition of the words. I also see that many woodworkers from around the globe are looking at this website, so I thought maybe another culture may be able to help me, and the rest of us, understand the definition better.

*So, I was wondering what do the "Jocks" say is the difference between someone working in wood that is considered a "craftsman" versus an "artisan".*

I've been trying to decide if I am either one, or neither one, or just a "wanna-be". I have my opinions, but I thought I would hear from some others first.

thanks,
Mark DeCou www.decoustudio.com


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

What a great question Mark!

While the two may be considered synonymous (for they likely were once upon a time), I think the difference could lie within the root terms art and craft. Starting with the terms artist and crafter, these tend to evoke one thoughts of the fine artist dabbling in paint or sculpture, or the crafter creating useful, decorative, if not fuctional items. (things we wouldn't frame, or leave on a shelf)

My high school graphics teacher had a sign that read "A laborer is one who makes something with his hands. A craftsperson is one who makes something with his hands and mind. An artist is one who makes something with his hands, mind and heart."

Does this imply that a artist is greater than a craftsperson? No. Different perhaps, but neither better or worse.

Up here in New Hampshire, we have The League of NH Craftsmen. A group I hope to count myself a member of someday. This collection of artists and crafters work in such diverse mediums as wood, clay, fiber and paper. What they have in common is a very high level of quality about their wares.

For me, (at least before I started typing this, and giving so much thought) an artisan is a professional crafter or artist (but not a stereotypical "fine artist"). One who make a living, or partial living with their hands, whether they make bread, jewelry boxes, hand woven rugs or jewelry.

For me, artisan also implies creativity (as does artist). Nowadays the term craftsman evokes the image of someone who produces a noticably high quality product. Which I think is an accurate description here.

So to answer your question Mark, I think you are both.

But, for all of us, what we choose to call ourselves is probably a personal preference.

Being still in the 9-5 world I could argue I'm neither… but I like to think of myself as an artisan, if not an aspiring one. Meanwhile others among our numbers are happy to create reproduction pieces, and no matter the quality level, should they be called craftsman? Proudly! Artisans, technically, but perhaps not.

Again is one better than the other? In a similar vein, perhaps best saved for another time… Which is more important; the medium or the message, the idea or the execution, the form or function?

Anyone else agree… have a similar or different position?


----------



## mike (Aug 7, 2006)

Mark

I often have pondered this question when friends or family marvel over something that I have created in my shop. For me, I consider myself a craftsman. Give me a picture, a drawing, or a plan and I can build, adapt and create. But to me an artist is someone that can visualize and design from an idea or a vision - something I find very hard to do.

My 2 cents.

Cheers Mike


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Well put Mike… gorgeous mirror, by the way. You are a craftsman indeed!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mike,

IMO that's very clear definition of the difference between the two:


*cratfsman* follows plan (or drawing, picture) to build, adapt and create 
*artist* visualizes and designs from an idea or vision

I like it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I agree with you Mike 
I have always been called an artist but never a craftsman. 
I prefer to design and build my own creations rather then follow a drawing or plan. thats just me. I am always looking to design things that haven't been done before. it's a never ending quest.
There is definitely a lot of talent on this site craftsmen and artists
john


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

While searching for quotes for my latest project, I came across this nugget of wisdom by playwright Tom Stoppard; "Skill without imagination is craftsmanship and gives us many useful objects such as wickerwork picnic baskets. Imagination without skill gives us modern art." 
This seems to agree with our take on craftsmanship. But for artisan-ship(?) I guess that's harder to nail down.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I have enjoyed everyone's thoughts on this subject, and I have seen concepts and ideas I had not considered before. I am not through with this yet, still working my mind over the right definition for myself.

More than ten years ago, when I was struggling with life and work, a friend and co-worker from San Jose, CA ate dinner with us, and we discussed my many problems. We were both working with oil refineries at the time. He listened to me for awhile, and then he said,

"Mark, if you can imagine that my left arm stretched out straight with my left hand being *"Art"*, and my right arm being stretched out the opposite direction making my right hand *"Function"*. Now, in the middle, or where my head is, that is the combination of both, Art with Function, making this the term 'Craft'. Mark, you are drawn to work on functional things that are artistically designed and produced. Art, is a non-functional item, supplying only beauty and generating emotion in the viewer as it's only reasons for existence. On the other hand, 'Function' is what an oil refinery does, or something else where 'function' is the reason for it. Functional items are things where beauty, grace, & emotion, are not the purposes for it's existence. Mark, you need to find some way to follow your heart and work within the combination of beauty and function, and that will NEVER happen in an oil refinery."

The more I thought about it, the more it seemed he was right, and the more sense it made to head another direction with my career. I have tried to draw with pen and ink and make pictures that I could print and sell copies of. Something similar to the artwork that I do on powderhorns, called Scrimshaw. I tried to draw on the paper, but I just got bored. However, I can spend dozens and dozens of hours sitting under a small lamp with a knife in my hand decorating a functional item like a powder horn. Weird, I know, but "I am" all I have to work with.

It seems to me that in either case, whether Craftsman or Artisan, a person should have a "mastery" of certain techniques, whether self-taught, or learned from another. This would mean that a person would need to have the multiplication of education that a number of years working in the same medium can produce. But, just working at something for many years, doesn't mean that I am good at it. So, there seems to be an element of time, skill, and artistic expression in either term.

Keep thinking, I'd like to hear more from you all. 
Thanks for the help,
Mark DeCou www.decoustudio.com


----------



## Duane (Aug 17, 2006)

That is a tough nut to crack. My first definition is that an artist can visualize it, the craftsman can get it done. But the more I think about it I think they both have to co-exist for a project of any size scale to be truly successful in form and function. After all you can make something performs its function perfectly but has no form and vice versa. Not that all things need to meet both criteria, after all who really cares what the air filter to your car looks like, all you care is that it performs its function and your car keeps running.

I have never claimed to be an artist, I see myself as more of a craftsman. But I dont like to build two things that look the same. No two tables, no two cabinets are ever the same unless it is desired by the end user. I like to give each its own personality, even if the differences are subtle. So maybe there is more artist in me than I think.

I built and installed a cedar fence for a customer once. He is an engineer and she is an architect. She initially designed the fence, I helped tweak it from the builder/materials aspect. Half way thru the project she said to me "He is an engineer, and I am an architect, between the two of us we can't build anything." Go figure.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Hey Folks: if any more people have thoughts on this topic, please let us know. I'm trying to put my hands around this topic for a blog, and I am hoping to get as much input as possible before hand.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

From the definitions given, LumberJocks are a mix of both. Just look at the Thorsen Table Challenge, we were required to work from a plan, yet visualize and design some aspect of the table from our own hearts and minds. Is there a real need to be able to label one's work either way? What is the benefit in doing so? What do you call us, since most of us can do and do both( work from plans and design and build from our imaginations, hearts, etc.)? It will be interesting to see what the final definition is, that is agreed upon.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Funny how we are all able to compare artIST and craftsman, but not artiSAN and craftsman.

after pondering this for the past several months, I'm no closer to defining a difference, save which sounds better with a particular medium. Artisan sounds better with crafts (rugs, weaving, leatherwork, even bread). - not sure about boxes, tables and home interiors.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

It's funny how things work because I just happened upon this topic and I'm in the middle of a carving that will have a quote from an unknown author on it that goes with this topic.



!!

As you can see I liked it so much that I chose to make it be known that I believe in it. 
I can't seem to get the picture to come up so I will post as a project. Sorry!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I finally read this post. I agree with the spirit of the quote of Mark's friend; most likely the oil refinery was not going to be the place to get it going.

I don't agree with the definition of art given, as I do believe that art can be functional. I think we had a recent discussion elsewhere that delved into modern art, form vs. function, etc.

I think *this* is a pretty artsy discussion however, therefore indicating to me that many of you, and I as well, are seeking artist's paths in some form.

Art doesn't require a skill level. I think about the guy who built the Watt's Towers in his back yard, or average guys in my first wood class who had this desire to expresss themselves as demonstrated in highly detailed mallets and tool boxes.

If you have not heard, PBS is airing a show on Craft in America on May 30th, 2007. This might illuminate this topic. Maloof and Nakashima will be featured. Cool preview video here: http://www.craftinamerica.org/intro/story_21.php?PHPSESSID=2e9cd8da5507e947100eb11120b76d72


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Up in Canuckistan, it would have to lean towards what Mark said. An artisan is involved in the conception, design, plan and build. A craftsman makes what he is commisioned, from plan, picture or crayons on the floor. But the artisan is the person that looks at the location, the mood, the theme and makes a piece to suite. The craftsman and artisan will have skills on par with the actual creation of the piece. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would agree with several others that there is a difference, but defining that difference it difficult. I think it is kind of like a pie, the filling you have may be more artist or more craftsman, but both are a necessary ingredients. Someone has to design and create it, but someone also has to build it. The artist has to know some amount of craft to create their conception, and a craftsman has to have at least a small eye for art to finish their work.

For myself, I say I fall more of the craftsmanship side than the artist. I can build things from plans, modify them, even come up with some interesting designs. But, I do not say these are works of art. Maybe that comes with being a more left brain person, but there is at least a little bit of artist there to help the process along.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

As I fumbled with the definitions I decided to go to Google's "word of the day" and see what they had to say.

The Free Dictionary gives the following definitions:

*Craftsman*: a man who practices a craft with great skill / a professional whose work is consistently of high quality

*Artisan:* a skilled manual worker, a craftsperson / a skilled worker who practices some trade or handicraft

*Artist*: (one) who is able by virtue of imagination and talent or skill to create works of aesthetic value

Although craftsman and artisan are very close in their definitions shown here, the difference, as I see it, is in professional vs skilled labour.

Does this make sense? I have no idea.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

This very question is going on all threw the "art" world. I think as we move farther away from a culture where we know where things come from or who builds them "crafts" move closer to the realm of art. I can get a blanket from Walmart but the crazy quilt my grandmother hand sewed is now art.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Please don't think me as being flippant about this thread.

But I think it's a moot subject. At least for me.

If there is a line between them it's usually in the eye of the beholder. I consider myself neither an artist nor a craftsman.

I think I'm a builder of wood items. Now that may be a bit over simplified but at least it fits me.

I once "built" a lamp for one of my daughters. She was just thrilled with it. So much that she entered it in a small local art show. It won 2nd place in the furniture division. Does that make me an artist? I think not. It's a lamp. A common use item in most everyone's home. But to my daughter "the eye of the beholder" she saw it as art.

It's funny to me, as this lamp was built with scraps from building the other daughter a night stand . Was the night stand an art piece. No, it was a night stand, which she loved and needed. Careful thought and design went into it. Several days of work. The lamp on the other hand, was about 2 hours of work and 2 minutes of thought. Go figure.

I guess what I'm driving at is how can I decide if I'm an artist or a craftsman. I can't. Someone else decides that for me.

Just 2 cents worth from Mississippi.

Jimmy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's an interesting point, Jimmy. I'm picturing some of the paintings seen at art studios and I think "that's ART???" Eye of the beholder..


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I tend to agree with Jimmy…..while I understand the dictionary definitions I feel it is so subjective that it's difficult to define any one person. Like Debbie said…I've seen work from "craftsman" that have moved me deeply and some from "artists" that I might let my dog sleep on. Half the time what passes as art is defined as such just by people that want to tell their friends that they bought a "insert somewhat famous name here".


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Good point there Mot. that does make sense to me, and the dictionary definitions Debbie found does help split the hairs just enough to determine where we fall (if it matters).

I think I finally get a difference between the two, and for somepeople, they are both - as to split hairs too much could devalue someone over another…

Beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder. I've seen some crap work in the Louvre - stuff I know I could have painted, hanging among some fantasic pieces I couldn't hold a candle too…

just don't sell yourself short there Jimmy. I've created great art by accident, and spent many many hours creating something not worth any of the time or effort.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Mark, I too, have struggled with the terminology of craftsman or artisan for years with my leatherwork. Now I apply it to woodworking, too. I hope my little dsiertation helps.

I am in NO way an artist. I know many gifted individuals in that field and I know I cannot compare. BUT… if they draw it I can transfer it to leather and do a humble copy of it… sometimes it looks good, other times it looks great, sometimes it just gets by….......LOL
But in doing leather carving, I learned that I am a craftsman. I leave the artist bent to other, more skillful people. I just try to transfer that artwork to my chosen medium, be it leather or wood.

I am geting such a late start on my Thorsen table, but it will, hopefuly, stretch my artistic ability as much as my woodworking ability. I think that if you originally conceive some piece that you make, you are an artisan and a craftsman melded together. If you take a pattern and interpret it to your perspective, you are a gifted artisan-using your skill as a craftsman. The two are sometimes so intertwined, it is sometimes hard to separate the two terms.

Boy, the more I struggle to define and delineate the two, the more instances I come up with where you cannot have one without the other in woodworking.
Good luck in YOUR search for the definition. I feel it is purely a personal choice of semantics!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's interesting Hawg. My Mom says that she is not an artist although she whips up handmade quilts left and right and can create a painting in a couple hours. Her reasoning is that the can't think of the design/picture and that she has to copy someone else's idea (even though she then adapts the original to fit what she is working with (ex. the material available for quilts or the shape of a fungus that she paints on).


----------



## MsBrenda (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark, I was just pondering this question and came across your post. I am a teacher of middle school boys and about some of the frustration I have seen when we do art projects. When doing a more free form art style one of my boys becomes extremely frustrated when he can't make his picture look exactly like mine. So frustrated to the point of ripping his project and trowing it away. My other boys even though theirs did not look like mine were able to create out of their picture one using their own creativity. Theirs looked similar yet different than mine which was my objective anyway. This was art. I did not want them all the same. A few days later I had more of a craft project. This project also allowed for some creativity but was more precise in the way it was put together. My student who was so frustrated before did this project with ease. In fact his was the most precise in the class. The other students completed nice projects also but not with the same precision. Mark your post and Debbie, your definitions have helped me to identify my artist and my craftsman in the class.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

MsBrenda: I'm so glad that this topic found some interest for you, it has been quite some time since anyone posted on it.

I can relate to your kids. I never want to do anything that looks like what someone else does, never did. When I have done that, I am left with a hollow feeling. I'm only really excited about what I've done if it is was all "me."

So, in school, if we had an art project, I always wanted to deviate, and do my own thing, within in the bounds of the materials that were supplied, or I'd come up with my own materials. The teachers would call it stubborn, hard headed, unable to follow instructions. Many years later, employers called this same trait "insubordination." Ha. I heard a story awhile back that my grandfather was watching me play with the neighborhood kids when I was very young, and he turned to my mother and said, "He'll never be able to work for a boss." And, he was right.

As your kids get older, I hope they have someone as thoughtful and concerned about them, as you have been. As they go and choose their life's work, it will be good for them to listen to the thoughtful people that have observed their traits, personalities, etc.

In our country we have a belief, which I feel is misguided, that "You can be whatever you want to be…...."

Well, that sounds good in graduation speeches, but it really isn't the truth. The sooner we realize what we were created to be, the easier life can get on track. For me it took 10 years of misguided career paths, and then a huge swing another new direction. How much easier things would be for me now, had I gotten that jump in this direction 10 years earlier. Oh well, can't go back, must just go forward from here, but it is good to understand where I have been, how I got there, and use that knowledge for my own benefit. Some would call that gaining wisdom.

In my world-view, we are all made to different things different, some better at this, some better at that, and all of us exceptional in something. The key to a fulfilling career is to figure out what the exceptional traits are and run that direction.

It really doesn't matter how badly a kid wants to be a professional football player, the size of his "heart" will be greatly overwhelmed by the lack of his physical genetics. Does that make sense?

I'll try another analogy, I can't sing a note in tune. It doesn't matter how badly I want to be the next signing "American Idol", it just wasn't in my genes, regardless of the encouraging words of well-meaning friends and teachers, and vocal coaches I pay to teach me.

At some point, we all come to meet our "Simon Cowell" and hear the truth, and it is better to have that happen younger, than to carry a dream the wrong direction.

I also coined a phrase many years ago when I was doing motivational/vocational/life-skill training of men in the ages from 18-25, that "It isn't your dreams that will direct your life, it will be your choices."

I'm glad to hear that you are so thoughtful and watchful of your kids in class. They will definitely benefit from having a teacher that understand what makes them tick.

Thoughtfully,
Mark


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes art and function are combined. I've always considered the gunsmiths of the late 18th and early 19th centuries, who created the Kentucky longrifle, to be true "atrisans".


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe it's easier to describe art. Check this out:


----------

